# Fairmont Hot Springs Riverside



## amerisense (May 10, 2009)

We have a trade at Fairmont Hot springs Riverside next month.  The ratings for this section of Fairmont Hot Springs Vacation Villas are the worst of any in the complex. I guess they most be the oldest.  When I called the resort  almost a year ago I was told the villas were recently renovated. Does anyone own here or stayed here in the past year?  The website does not have a floor plan of this section either.  Is this a one story or two story and do all the villas have a view of the river? 

Thanks.


----------



## RandRseeker (May 15, 2009)

I am an owner at Riverside, although I've never stayed there.  We have stayed at Hillside and enjoyed that.  The Riverside units are along the golf course and do have nice views.  They are one story units and I believe there are three floors.  We are heading there (Hillside again) this weekend, so I will try to get a look inside one and give you more info next week.
The Riverside and Hillside buildings are close and you can easily walk to the outdoor pool at Hillside.  There is an indoor pool/recreation building right near the Riverside units.
Across the highway is another huge pool/hot spring, but you'd have to drive there.


----------



## RandRseeker (May 18, 2009)

*Fairmont - fun weekend*

Just returned from Fairmont - had a great time. The hillside pool is now open and the golf courses are in great shape already.  It looks like there are renovations going on right now at Riverside - both the 500 and 600 buildings are blocked off and vacant.  Most of the buildings are looking good with the exception of 700, hopefully it's next in line for some TLC.  I don't know if the insides of all the buildings have been redone though.  We did look through the windows of building 500 and it looked really nice.  The B sides look super small, so I wouldn't want to rent one of those on its own.  B sides don't really have their own patio.  The A sides all overlook different holes of the golf course and the B sides overlook the parking lot.  
There were a ton of activities going on all week, definitely something for everyone - from Yoga to Golf to jewelry making to Texas Holdem.  We rented a movie one night and they have a good selection of new releases.  We had dinner at the pub in the bottom of the Riverside Golf building.  The food was great.
If you enjoy the outdoors, golf, tennis, sitting/playing at the pool you will like Fairmont. Otherwise, not so much - it's somewhat isolated.


----------

